# Best Cage From Petco/Petsmart



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Soo, if I'm lucky I may be getting a duo or trip of male rats within a week. I've asked my dad and he is "thinking about it" (he can't resist saying was to me mwahahaha) anyways. 
I currently have girls, so I'll be needing a different cage, my gals are in the petco rat manor which is a nice cage but I hate how small the doors are and how heavy it is and stuff, but I'll probably be getting that cage again anyways because I feel it's superb for the price. 
I've been looking around and decided to just ask y'all your personal preferences for cages for a couple rats that are typically available at above stated stores. 
Thanks <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I have the All Living Things Small Animal Home from Petsmart. I got mine from Petsmart online for $130 and free shipping. 
http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums...6-1691-444D-9891-383668740FE3_zpsjiepi20o.jpg
I really this one, it's like a little smaller version of the DCN. You can move the levels around and split the cage in two if you need to. I have four rats so far but I think it could easily hold at least 6, my four basically only use the top level and have plenty of space. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

I was looking at the all metal Prevue rat/chinchilla cage. It's only a tiny bit smaller than the single critter nation. You can get it at PetCo for about 200 dollars but if you show them a different price they'll match it. It's on the Dr. Foster and smith website for 140 but you could probably find it for cheaper.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I really like your cage ksaxton, I'm scared that if I have the room to hold more boys though then I'll give in and get more xD 
That's what happened with my girls 
I don't really want to go over $150 so that seems suitable. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a link: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=20003


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

That cage is Very nice as well Mrs. Brisby, do they match online prices like that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I think petsmart has the critter nation cages online, but I'm at work using my phone so I can't check...


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I know mine has it in store as well, it's just a bit out of my price range ATM 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rat manor can hold two


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

I know, I own it. If I got another one I wouldn't put three boys in it, just two. My girls all get along very well and are small so it's comfortable for them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I had three girls in a rat manor. It's perfectly suitable for 3 girls.  
I would order something from online, better deals.


----------



## Pan&Lou (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah it's bigger then you'd think. And with three girls who don't mind each other there's enough room, especially including hammocks and boxes and stuff. 
yeah I might just go online to amazon or something, we have a prime membership so the free shipping is handy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Pan&Lou said:


> I really like your cage ksaxton, I'm scared that if I have the room to hold more boys though then I'll give in and get more xD
> That's what happened with my girls
> I don't really want to go over $150 so that seems suitable.
> 
> ...


Oh I know, I got this cage for 2 girls....2 girls turned into 2 girls and 2 boys....and if I ever happen to fall in love with another (which is bound to happen) I'll have a hard time saying no Because I have plenty of space. I just stop myself by reminding myself of the vet bills that come with owning more 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

